# Cycling after carpal tunnel op



## citybabe (27 Jan 2012)

A year ago I had carpal tunnel surgery on my hands. The op has worked so far as to say all the pins and needles have gone apart from when I ride my bike. I have changed the set up of my bike by using a straight seat post, a shorter stem and also changed the handlebars to compact handle bars just to change the position of my hands as I ride. My bike is a 50cm road bike. Should I go for a smaller bike so I'm in a slightly more upright position or should I go for a flat handled bike?

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Crackle (27 Jan 2012)

Tricky to say and you may end up trying number of different solutions before you get your answer. Mrs Crackle had Carpal Tunnel but hers was solved with cortisone injections.

My first instinct is to say don't go smaller unless you think your current bike is too big in other ways, because you may feel very cramped on a smaller bike. On the other hand, bike type might make a difference. As an extreme, a touring bike will be more upright than a out and out road bike.

Presumably you are wanting to take the weight off your hands somewhat, so in that case a change in style of bike rather than size might be worth considering. Flat bars may work for you but again the geometry of the bike will still determine how much of your weight is moved forward onto your hands, you can get some fairly aggressive flat bar geometry bikes.

Before all that though, you might want to look again at handlebar types, there's more than just compact bars, for instance http://hubjub.co.uk/nitto/nitto.htm

This may not suit your bike or riding style but Mrs Crackle now has a moustache bar on her bike and finds it the most comfortable position she's had.







Are you uncomfortable on the hoods now, comfortable on the flats, it all depends on what you are trying to achieve?


----------



## citybabe (27 Jan 2012)

Thanks Crackle. I'm not sure how to go ahead to be honest. I am comfortable on the hoods and on the flat. I don't think a smaller bike is the answer. I may have to try out some different geometry bikes and see. It takes a good 20 miles before the pins and needles start so just I dont know how I'll know if a bike feels better


----------



## Crackle (27 Jan 2012)

citybabe said:


> Thanks Crackle. I'm not sure how to go ahead to be honest. I am comfortable on the hoods and on the flat. I don't think a smaller bike is the answer. I may have to try out some different geometry bikes and see. It takes a good 20 miles before the pins and needles start so just I dont know how I'll know if a bike feels better


 
It sounds like your setup and positioning is OK then, presuming you have no neck and shoulder pain. You don't say if you've tried a different handlebar wrap, perhaps a gel wrap and some different gloves as I know vibration can play a big part in carpal tunnel. Even altering your tyre and tyre pressure may be of some help there and again on the different bike front, a bike with a greater fork rake will absorb more vibration.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Jun 2013)

Holy thread Resurrection !
I have recently been suffering a lot with what i think is carpel tunnel , my hands go very tingly overnight and i can feel an odd sensation in my fingers most of the time .Yesterday i went to (eeeek !) ikea and jost holding a piece of paper and a pencil in my hand caused my hand to go really tingly.
When cycling in my old position i can only go a few miles before i feel it kicking in and end up riding on the tops most of the time atm.
I have been doing a more physical job lately and i have moved moved house with all the packing and carrying that involves and i intend to try and get into the Quacks tomorrow .
So !
Any more tips for cycling with these symptoms ?I am even trying to get SWMBO to let me do C2W again to get a flat bar bike to commute on to keep my legs turning and its hard to motivate myself to ride when my hands are so uncomfortable , not even thinking of club runs atm although i have not had the time anyway .


----------



## 400bhp (30 Jun 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Holy thread Resurrection !
> I have recently been suffering a lot with what i think is carpel tunnel , my hands go very tingly overnight and i can feel an odd sensation in my fingers most of the time .Yesterday i went to (eeeek !) ikea and jost holding a piece of paper and a pencil in my hand caused my hand to go really tingly.
> When cycling in my old position i can only go a few miles before i feel it kicking in and end up riding on the tops most of the time atm.
> I have been doing a more physical job lately and i have moved moved house with all the packing and carrying that involves and i intend to try and get into the Quacks tomorrow .
> ...


 

If it is carpal tunnel, then look up magnets and carpal tunnel. My wife has it and she uses a magnetic wristband and some magnets dotted around the wrist arms. Seems to work for her.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jul 2013)

Well the Doctors have given me some wrist braces to wear when i sleep and i have to wear them for 3-4 weeks and tell work .
If that does not work we are looking at surgery .


----------

